# Safecoat earth friendly adhesive



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Let me start by saying I am big into organic. I needed an adhesive that earth friendly yet no store in my area stocks them. The biggest concern I have is how bad normal adhesives are for everyone (people, pets, and environment). I ordered Safecoat through Amazon for $9.99 and will appept to give my first review of a product of this type.










1) Ease of use was very good except I forgot to poke a hole in the front after cutting the tip off so it came out the back (clearly my fault).

2) Setting time wad great as it take a few minutes before it starts to harden.

3) Smell wise there was none. I read a review saying it smelled bad, but I could not smell it. The smell if any is certainly better then the alternatives.

I will update with holding/stickiness for later when it is finished drying.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Beautiful. Does exactly what the package says! I used Armor All wipes first to clean the surface. Then once the Armor All wipes dried (less than a minute) I applied the Safecoat Adhesive. The excess you see in the photos just peeled right off like rubber. Could not have been happier. Next on the list is an Elmer's LOW VOC spay adhesive for cloth materials and such.


----------

